# Slenderman



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

We had a huge thunderstorm roll in today so i decided to put my free time to good use. This is the frame for my Slenderman prop. Currently it stands just over seven feet. The bricks are temporary weight until i can get some sandbags. Apparently there was a run on them today with the storm.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great! I'm interested to see how this pans out! Oh slendy, you so creepy!


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see the progress and finished product!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good and going big!


----------



## JumanjiFan112 (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you give some insight as to how long the pvc pieces are? Im wanting to make one in time for halloween and Im trying to get a good start on it.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool concept. Very original.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome form, can't wait for more progress pictures!


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well i have had to slow down work on slenderman thanks to classes and my brother. He now runs whenever he sees me coming with tinfoil and tape. For the frame i have learned several things. When i put the amateur hands and head on to test them, along with the pants i realized that i had made a mistake. I had taken normal proportions and just stretched them up a bit. This left me with a tall, but not slender man, i was forced to cut off almost half a foot in his width to make him slender again. the new measurements are.

Shoulders 20 inches
Waist 20 inches
Legs 4 feet long
Chest 3 feet long
Arms 4 feet long, This allows them to reach well past the waist and make the illusion that he is even thinner.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are the hands and head. i am in the process of painting them and will hopefully be able to post those pics by this weekend.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking good so far! I soo can't wait to see more!


----------



## Sister Grimm (Aug 3, 2011)

Please,please, please post a completed photo. 
My daughter will be Slenderman for Halloween an for our haunted house.


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

update coming soon?


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry sorry, head and hands are done, just got side tracked. pictures will be up in a few hours.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Forgot to give it a black wash, i'll do that and finish the suit soon, i hope


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey did you finish the prop? Very interested to see a Slender Man prop


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Slender man got him before he could finish it. Damn!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Be careful to keep the weight down. I tried making a similar prop last year. The PVC buckled under the weight. I switched to the gray extra-rigid electrical conduit PVC and still had problems with it sagging. I finally got fed up with the problems and axe murdered it.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Pare Mache and PVC static props...right up my alley...me likey!


----------



## swhalen (May 19, 2013)

This is looking awesome! My boys saw this and want to make one for our haunt. Looking forward to seeing the final prop!!


----------



## Creepy Acres (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm in the process of making one as well, for my first home haunt.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

The head looks fantastic! I can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good so far!


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well i have no idea why i never remembered to post the final pics from last year. Here they are. only a few of the kids recognized him but they loved him, especially because i had put up fake signs around the neighborhood for him. 

























There were high winds that night so i had to use about sixty pounds on the base to keep him from falling over.


----------



## Creepy Acres (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice job brotha!


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

He's a tall one. 

I was wondering where you would get pants with a 60 inch inseam.

What are the cloths made of?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretttyy cool!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

ooh so creepy!!


----------



## Paradoxical (Jun 28, 2011)

I was going to do a slender man cut out, but I really like yours better. Can't wait to see the final version!


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

The clothes are made out of, well i can't remember the name but tis the fabric you lay down under rocks to prevent weeds. i just cut it out and used staples to hold it together, took twenty minutes to do the entire suit.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

FUN!! I'm sure the kids got a kick out of that.


----------

